# Must Have HomeBrew Apps For PS4



## MikeTheKnight2016 (Jan 14, 2022)

I just upgraded to FW 9 and using the new exploit.

What are MUST have homebrew apps that everyone here is using?


----------



## godreborn (Jan 14, 2022)

ps4xplorer, homebrew store, maybe orbis ftp unless you want to force read and write over all partitions in filezilla or something, apollo (never tried it on ps3 or 4 though).  there's not a whole lot of homebrew really, at least compared with the ps3.


----------



## WiiU_Funkionz (Jan 14, 2022)

godreborn said:


> ps4xplorer, homebrew store, maybe orbis ftp unless you want to force read and write over all partitions in filezilla or something, apollo (never tried it on ps3 or 4 though).  there's not a whole lot of homebrew really, at least compared with the ps3.


What are your thoughts on the retroarch builds on ps4? I tooled around with installing them a few weeks ago on my cousins console but wasn't incredibly impressed compared to the ps3's retroarch builds.


----------



## godreborn (Jan 14, 2022)

WiiU_Funkionz said:


> What are your thoughts on the retroarch builds on ps4? I tooled around with installing them a few weeks ago on my cousins console but wasn't incredibly impressed compared to the ps3's retroarch builds.


not sure.  they're unofficial builds.  there's an official build coming according to retroarch.com, but it hasn't been released.  I haven't even tried retroarch on the ps4.  it's pretty good on the series x except some cores have issues with certain games like the ps2 and gamecube cores primarily.  I was able to run sunshine perfectly on the series x, but windwaker, the music would skip every now and then, but the game seemed to run fine.  that was an official build too.  from what I understand, no work is being done on gamecube, at least with the series x but it may be with all systems that can handle it.  and, ps2 stuff is still in alpha (not sure if the ps4 can handle it or not).


----------



## MikeTheKnight2016 (Jan 14, 2022)

Are there tuts on here with instructions/links on how to install these apps?


----------



## godreborn (Jan 14, 2022)

not really tutorials.  I know retroarch is on the homebrew store, don't know about the rest, but you need to be online to download dependencies for the homebrew store.


----------



## MikeTheKnight2016 (Jan 14, 2022)

I've got my PS4 online, I changed the DNS to block anything Sony related.  Just need to search a bit to get further info on these homebrews


----------



## WiiU_Funkionz (Jan 14, 2022)

godreborn said:


> not sure.  they're unofficial builds.  there's an official build coming according to retroarch.com, but it hasn't been released.  I haven't even tried retroarch on the ps4.  it's pretty good on the series x except some cores have issues with certain games like the ps2 and gamecube cores primarily.  I was able to run sunshine perfectly on the series x, but windwaker, the music would skip every now and then, but the game seemed to run fine.  that was an official build too.  from what I understand, no work is being done on gamecube, at least with the series x but it may be with all systems that can handle it.  and, ps2 stuff is still in alpha (not sure if the ps4 can handle it or not).


Gotcha. Yea i'm probably going to hold out for that official build and see how things progress. I got things running pretty butter on all my ps3's and most of my emulation needs are covered by that already. One's that aren't I have a decent PC with a solid retroarch build on it for things like n64, saturn, etc.


----------



## KuntilanakMerah (Jan 14, 2022)

is there any Renpy emulator on ps4


----------



## bbqtool (Jan 15, 2022)

AM2R


----------



## MikeTheKnight2016 (Jan 16, 2022)

Are there legit sites/links on this site for homebrew store?  I've googled around but haven't found anything that I completelty trust.


----------



## godreborn (Jan 16, 2022)

MikeTheKnight2016 said:


> Are there legit sites/links on this site for homebrew store?  I've googled around but haven't found anything that I completelty trust.


pkg-zone


----------



## MikeTheKnight2016 (Jan 17, 2022)

godreborn said:


> pkg-zone



Got it...tried to install by going to Settings-> GoldHen -> Package Installer
and get
Package: ._Store_R2.pkg

An error has occurred.
(CE-34706-0)


----------



## WiiU_Funkionz (Jan 17, 2022)

MikeTheKnight2016 said:


> Got it...tried to install by going to Settings-> GoldHen -> Package Installer
> and get
> Package: ._Store_R2.pkg
> 
> ...


If it's the homebrew browser you're trying to install, you'll need a network connection setup when booting it so it can update. Not sure if that's the problem here or if it's not the right file or something.


----------



## godreborn (Jan 17, 2022)

WiiU_Funkionz said:


> If it's the homebrew browser you're trying to install, you'll need a network connection setup when booting it so it can update. Not sure if that's the problem here or if it's not the right file or something.


that's correct.  I think you always need a network connection when using that app or it will give a cdn error upon boot or something.  I'm friends with the developer, lightning mods.  I'm in his discord channel along with al azif, bucanero, zecoxao, etc.  I think I asked him one time regarding the esp, because the person couldn't get online.


----------



## MikeTheKnight2016 (Jan 17, 2022)

I've got a network connection set-up, and I've changed DNS to block SNY as described By Modded Warfares YouTube.

I downloaded the file from pkg-zone where it said to "Download store app here"


----------



## godreborn (Jan 17, 2022)

MikeTheKnight2016 said:


> I've got a network connection set-up, and I've changed DNS to block SNY as described By Modded Warfares YouTube.
> 
> I downloaded the file from pkg-zone where it said to "Download store app here"


it errors at install or when booting?


----------



## Marc_LFD (Jan 17, 2022)

- PS4 Temperature
- Homebrew Store
- PS4 Player
- PS4 Xplorer
- Apollo Save Tool
- Consolepedia 3D
- Retro Arch

I'd also recommend Sony's Media Player if you can get it to play music in the background. It always stops with me when I switch to the dashboard.


----------



## godreborn (Jan 17, 2022)

op, I just linked this thread to LM's discord for him to look at.  however, the hb store does work on 9.00, so I'm not sure why you're getting an error.


----------



## godreborn (Jan 17, 2022)

I got a response.  that error means that the package is corrupted.


----------



## MikeTheKnight2016 (Jan 17, 2022)

godreborn said:


> I got a response.  that error means that the package is corrupted.



Corrupted package, so I should download it again and move to my USB to install to PS4?


----------



## godreborn (Jan 17, 2022)

yes


----------



## MikeTheKnight2016 (Jan 17, 2022)

godreborn said:


> yes



Ah good call.

A fresh download and installed perfectly!


----------



## godreborn (Jan 17, 2022)

it was really LM who helped.  I was just relaying information.  I didn't even look up the error, so that was a mistake on my part:


----------



## MikeTheKnight2016 (Jan 17, 2022)

Marc_78065 said:


> - PS4 Temperature
> - Homebrew Store
> - PS4 Player
> - PS4 Xplorer
> ...



i hadn't even heard of appollo save tool before now, but this looks AMAZING!


----------



## godreborn (Jan 17, 2022)

it would make doing save edits and things much easier.  btw, if you didn't know, LM is the developer of the hb store, so who better to ask?


----------



## MikeTheKnight2016 (Jan 17, 2022)

Ahhh, I did not know LM was the dev!  Kudos to them for the hard work!

i like that can download saves


----------



## Marc_LFD (Jan 17, 2022)

One of my favorite aspects of using a hacked PS4 is playing PS2 games. Midway Arcade Treasures 3 is an amazing compilation with retro arcade racing games.

I've not looked up how much a PS4 with 9.00 OFW is going for, but probably not cheap. Glad I bought a PS4 Pro before the prices increased.


----------



## godreborn (Jan 17, 2022)

I still have problems with my hdmi, like it cutting out.  I think it's the cable or something is causing interference.  with one cable, it was really bad.  I need to find a shielded cable or something maybe.  I don't have enough money right now even for one cable, since I've already paid for legacy of thieves collection on the ps5, and I have arceus preordered.  I've spent way too much money this month.


----------



## MikeTheKnight2016 (Jan 17, 2022)

I had a similar issue with some cheap cables I bought.  I purchased a gold plated shielded and have had no issues ever since!


----------



## godreborn (Jan 17, 2022)

MikeTheKnight2016 said:


> I had a similar issue with some cheap cables I bought.  I purchased a gold plated shielded and have had no issues ever since!


have a link?


----------



## MikeTheKnight2016 (Jan 17, 2022)

If you wanted to search around you could probs save a few $$$ but I'm in USA and this is what I purchased

https://www.amazon.com/Cable-3-3ft-...pY2tSZWRpcmVjdCZkb05vdExvZ0NsaWNrPXRydWU&th=1


----------



## godreborn (Jan 17, 2022)

thanks!  I just purchased it.  I'll only have like $40 at the end of the month now.  lol


----------



## MikeTheKnight2016 (Jan 17, 2022)

Month is half-over, let's look at the bright side


----------



## MikeTheKnight2016 (Jan 19, 2022)

Does Apollo save tool only show cheats/hacks/mods (whatever the correct term is) for games that you have?  I installed it and fired it up, but only saw maybe 25 games listed.


----------



## WiiU_Funkionz (Jan 19, 2022)

MikeTheKnight2016 said:


> Does Apollo save tool only show cheats/hacks/mods (whatever the correct term is) for games that you have?  I installed it and fired it up, but only saw maybe 25 games listed.


No it's a brand new database, so I'd expect more to be added as things progress. Just give it some time. The ps3 version has a ton so i'd expect this to fill in as time goes on.


----------



## Donnie-Burger (Jan 19, 2022)

MikeTheKnight2016 said:


> I just upgraded to FW 9 and using the new exploit.
> 
> What are MUST have homebrew apps that everyone here is using?


p4 xplorer
homebrew store
retroarch
pfbneo
psnes


----------



## godreborn (Jan 19, 2022)

MikeTheKnight2016 said:


> Does Apollo save tool only show cheats/hacks/mods (whatever the correct term is) for games that you have?  I installed it and fired it up, but only saw maybe 25 games listed.


I have fewer total saves than that.  I actually just installed apollo today, then used icon mask to make the icon round with a white border.    it should be able to detect all saves afaik, I know that there's been issues with remastered saves in the past for save mounter, and I don't know if that affects apollo.  I could ask bucanero as he's in the discord I'm at, but he's in France, so he might be asleep.  alright, he's not even signed in right now.


----------



## godreborn (Jan 19, 2022)

btw, @WiiU_Funkionz , I think you and Berion may be incorrect about redownloading games from psn on 9.00.  I'm trying to find out for sure, but there's a database in system_data/priv/license called entitlement.db.  it contains json and xml files.  if you sign in to your psn account on the pc, just drop that file into the address bar, and you'll be able to download all content, games, patches, dlc, you had originally.  it won't download licenses, but you should have them if you deleted the content afaik.  I think it's like the 3ds/wii u where licenses are not deleted.  I believe that's how it's supposed to be to prevent losing a license once the shop closes down, though you should still be able to download it.


----------



## subworx (Jan 19, 2022)

https://github.com/bucanero/apollo-ps4/tree/main/appdata - all save patches (= sort of cheats) available for PS4 right now. Feel free to add more.
https://github.com/bucanero/apollo-saves - all save game files Apollo offers for download. Contribute your "game completed" saves


----------



## MikeTheKnight2016 (Jan 26, 2022)

godreborn said:


> btw, @WiiU_Funkionz , I think you and Berion may be incorrect about redownloading games from psn on 9.00.  I'm trying to find out for sure, but there's a database in system_data/priv/license called entitlement.db.  it contains json and xml files.  if you sign in to your psn account on the pc, just drop that file into the address bar, and you'll be able to download all content, games, patches, dlc, you had originally.



Am I understanding correctly then, that if I purchased the game from PSN on the PS4 I am now running the hack on 9.0 I can sign in on my computer, and paste the json file into the browser and get all of my legit games/dlc/updates?


----------



## godreborn (Jan 26, 2022)

Yes, as long as the licenses are on your system.


----------



## Fahaddex (Apr 7, 2022)

MikeTheKnight2016 said:


> Are there legit sites/links on this site for homebrew store?  I've googled around but haven't found anything that I completelty trust.Ye


Yeah to install the hb store go to pkgzone  they have it there


----------

